# Finally did a top bar removal again after months using Langs



## john beeman (Feb 28, 2016)

How long can a colony that size stay in your hive ? Very nice job !!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

john beeman said:


> How long can a colony that size stay in your hive ? Very nice job !!


Thanks, John. 

Great question. 

So that's technically a nuc hive. They'll outgrow it within a month. I'll either have to sell the nuc in a couple of weeks or place them in a larger hive. But I already have those bees reserved for a customer. In fact, I was keeping them updated as I was doing the removal with photos....Lol.

.


----------

